# Der Wächter und dessen Spielweise



## Blutsauger (19. Mai 2008)

Hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit der Klasse gemacht ,
 ist diese auch gut Solo angenehm Spielbar oder kann man sich das wie nen defpala vorstellen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe es kommen ein paar antworten bevor ich mich morgen damit selber auseinander setze


----------



## Saerec (19. Mai 2008)

WoW-Vergleiche draußen lassen, danke

Der Guard ist eine sehr angenehme und einfach zuspielende Klasse im Solo-Bereich.

Man unterscheidet in 2 Basic-Guards, den S/S und Polearm (speer).

S/S Guard:

Der S/Sler kämpft mit 1h und Schild und vornehmlich in der Def-Haltung. Er ist das ultimative Bollwerk und hat eine großartige Survivalibität. Mit meinen Guard kloppe ich 4 Mobs auf der gleichen Stufe um ohne unter 50% meiner HP zukommen. Der S/Sler verursacht mit normalen Schlägen wenig Schaden, hatte aber die hervorragenden Combos 'Gegenschlag' und 'Schwächender Schlag'. Gegenschlag versucht bei jeden Nahkampftreffer Schaden beim Gegner, und das nicht gerade wenig. Der schwächende Schlag ist eine Art Dot (Damage over Time, muss im Tree geskillt werden) und verringert nebenbei noch die Angriffskraft des Gegner. Größere MeleeGruppen werden also vom Guard sehr schnell ausgermerzt. Über die Tank-Funktionen kann ich noch nicht viel berichten, war bisher nur dreimal im Sanktum der Brennenden Seelen, was aber recht gut lief.

Der S/S Guard wird auch mein Mainchar, sollte er nicht noch zusätzlich generfed werden. Im PVP-Gruppenspiel ist der S/S Guard für Melees dank Plexus-Schlag (entzieht den Gegner Ausdauer) und Schildfeger (knockback/stun wenn geskillt) der fast sichere tot, für Caster/ranger allerdings leicht kitebar.

Polearm Guard:

Ist eine Art Dmg-lastiger Guard. Im Gegensatz zum S/S Guard streckt der Pole-Guard seine Feinde mit direkten Schaden nieder. Der Pole-Guard verfügt nebenbei noch über ein angenehmes Arsenal von Knockbacks und Stuns. Im Mob verhauen machte mir der Pole-Guard weniger Spaß, bei 3 Mobs gleichzeitig auf dem gleichen LvL geht schon mal gern die HP schnell flöten. Die Gegner liegen zwar schneller, man kriegt aber auch deutlich mehr Schaden reingedrückt. Von der Raserei-Haltung ist bisher abzuraten. Auffällig ist das der Pole-Guard sehr gut Trash-Mobs in der Instanz tanken kann, wohingegen er bei Bossen zuviel Schaden frißt.

Ich war nicht so überzeugt vom Pole-Guard, dürfte allerdings für dmg-lüsternde Plattendträger ganz angenehm seien, da der Guard der einzigste ist von allen Klassen, der Platte tragen darf. Im PvP hatte ich ihn bisher nicht getestet.

Gruß Saerec


----------



## Parademic (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo Saerec,

du schreibst, du warst schon in Instanzen, wie kann ich mir diese vorstellen?
Also ist es so wie bei wow (sry. ich kenn sonst keinen vergleich) dass der wächter bestimmte fähigkeiten hat mit denen er aggro aufbaut und die anderen dds reinkloppen was geht wobei der Heiler den tank am leben hält?


----------



## Arongar (19. Mai 2008)

wenn der guardmit bestimmten spells aggro erzaugt is mir bis jetzt noch keiner untergekommen, statt dessen gibts ne möglichkeit den taunt hochzuschrauben,  wie beim klettern oder verstecken
bin allerdings erst lvl 24.



btw: ich find als prot pala liess es sich ganz gut lvln^^


----------



## Saerec (19. Mai 2008)

Parademic schrieb:


> Hallo Saerec,
> 
> du schreibst, du warst schon in Instanzen, wie kann ich mir diese vorstellen?
> Also ist es so wie bei wow (sry. ich kenn sonst keinen vergleich) dass der wächter bestimmte fähigkeiten hat mit denen er aggro aufbaut und die anderen dds reinkloppen was geht wobei der Heiler den tank am leben hält?



Ja das klassische Bild bleibt erhalten. Als Soldaten-Archtype kannst du eine passive Fähigkeit ausbauen, die den Hass auf dich pro Schlag erhöht. Auch hat der Wächter ein paar interne Buffs. Da gibt es z.B einen Buff der die Lebensenergie steigert dafür aber die Laufgeschwindigkeit verringert sowie auch einen Buff der die Hass-Produktion erhöht dafür dir aber einen anderen Malus beschert.

Es ist ratsam sich die Tooltips durchzulesen, da steht meist das entscheidenste gut formuliert drin.


----------



## Thedynamike (19. Mai 2008)

Saerec schrieb:


> WoW-Vergleiche draußen lassen, danke



Wieso? Wenn er doch nunmal WoW gespielt hat und nun die richtige Klasse finden möchte ist ein WoW-Vergleich doch wohl das angebrachteste. Wenn du ein neues Auto kaufst und fragst "Bei meinem alten Golf gab es Feature ABC. Wie sieht es bei ihrem BMW aus?" antwortet dir auch keiner "Ich möchte nicht über VWs reden,  danke!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saerec (19. Mai 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Wieso? Wenn er doch nunmal WoW gespielt hat und nun die richtige Klasse finden möchte ist ein WoW-Vergleich doch wohl das angebrachteste. Wenn du ein neues Auto kaufst und fragst "Bei meinem alten Golf gab es Feature ABC. Wie sieht es bei ihrem BMW aus?" antwortet dir auch keiner "Ich möchte nicht über VWs reden,  danke!"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil du die Klassen nicht wirklich auf AoC übertragen kannst, kam vllt. ein bisschen hart rüber. Genauso wie viele WoW-Schurken sich beim AoC-Assasinen erstmal auf die Nase packen weil der ganz anders funktioniert. Das kann man auch auf den Demo (Hexer/Mage), Ranger (JÄger) und Dark Templar (Pala) beziehen. Die Klassen verhalten sich ganz anders.

An sich sollte man bei AoC vllt. seine alten Gewohnheiten ablegen und einfach mal die Klassen antesten, weil es gibt soviele neue nette Fähigkeiten/Combos etc. wo jeder bestimmt was für sich findet.


----------



## Antimon (22. Mai 2008)

Bitte nicht denken, dass der Wächter zu einfach ist.
Man muss gute Fingerfertigkeiten mitbringen ;D
Zum lvln ist er wirklich recht gut, da er moderaten
Schaden macht und ne Menge aushällt.
Allerdings darf man nicht außer Acht lassen, wofür
der Wächter gedacht ist. 
a) in Instanzen zu tanken und
b) auf Schlachtfeldern auch mal die Spieler körperlich abzuschirmen.

Wer einen gut gepanzerten DDler sucht ist bestimmt mit einem
Eroberer glücklicher.
Spätestens als Tank muss man mit dem Wächter gute Fingerfertigkeit
beweisen, da es eine der sehr wenigen Klassen ist, die seine
Schilde manuell setzen muss, damit der Schaden bestmöglichst reduziert
wird.


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Mai 2008)

nur frage ich mich wie das gehen soll?! Mein Wächter hat einen Delay von 2-3s bis er den Schild in die Richtung ändert, in die er soll. In der Zwischenzeit hat man doch schon 3 schläge aus anderen Richtungen gefangen


----------



## Scatach (26. Mai 2008)

Hallöchen,
ich habe mal eine Verständnis-Frage zur Fähigkeit "Verhöhnen", die ja sicher für den Wächter von besonderer Wichtigkeit ist. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe erzeugt man dadurch zusätzliche "aggro" auf Feinde.
Darf ich dann annehmen, dass diese Fähigkeit dann nur im PvE-Kampf Auswirkungen hat und im PvP-Kampf nichts bewirkt (weiß ich, vielleicht irgendeinen Malus beim Angreifer, dass sein Rüstungswert kurz sinkt oder sowas)

ich fands nämlich schon bei einem anderen, nicht näher genanntem Spiel etwas ätzend das dem Tank die "Aggro-Erzeugen"-Fähigkeiten im PvP nix gebracht haben...


----------



## KimiP (26. Mai 2008)

Also ich hab es inzwischen auch auf lvl 19 geschafft und bin sehr zufrieden. Gerade ab lvl 15 geht es ab, nämlich dann wenn es die Combos gibt wo bereits 2 Tasten gedrückt werden müssen.

Zum Thema Vergleich mit anderen Spielen. Finde das etwas lächerlich, weil gerade der Wächter unheimlich viele Geimeinsamkeiten mit einem Krieger aus einem anderen Online Game hat. Als erste sind hier die Defensive- und Offensive-Haltung zu nennen. Außerdem erhält der Wächter einen Spell der sich Ladung nennt und den gleichen Effekt hat wie die Fähigkeit  "Ansturm" eines anderen Online-Games. Von daher denke ich, dass man diese zufälligen Gemeinsamkeiten nicht von der Hand weisen und es einfach als Übernahme von sich bereits bewährten Fähigkeiten sehen sollte.

Zur Bedrohung/Aggro. Ich habe bisher 2-3 Spells bei denen im Tooltipp eine aggroerhöhende Wirkung erwähnt ist. Ich habe bereits auch schon einen Helm und Brust erhalten bei dem ein PLUS auf HASS (also Aggro erhöhende Wirkung) mit dabei ist.

Mit PVP hatte ich als Wächter bisher erst eine Erfahrung mit einem Waldläufer. Er hat nicht wirklich Schaden verursacht aber mit seinen Fallen (Stun für einige Sekunden), Bogen-Reichweite und dem Verschwinden konnte ich recht wenig gegen ihn anstellen. Mit Ladung war ich zwar fix an seiner Seite aber ich verfüge noch über keinen Spell um meinen Gegner zu verlangsamen. Die Hass-Aggro-Funktion im PVP habe ich bisher noch nicht ausprobiert.

Trotzdem bleiben mir noch Fragen, die vielleicht ein anderer zu lösen weiß:

Ab und an erhalte ich einen Buff der meine Ausdauer kuriert... sowie einen 2ten der´meine Angriffskraft (dieser ist auch stackbar) erhöht. Mir ist aber nicht bewusst woher diese kommen! Sind das Rassenfähigkeiten?

Es gibt noch die Möglichkeit mit der X-Taste zu blocken. Dies funktioniert leider nicht immer. Hat jemand erfahren was dieses "aktive Blocken bewirkt"?


Ich werde in nächster Zeit mal den Kampf mit einer Stangenwaffe probieren. Zur Zeit komme ich aber mit Schild und 1 Hand gut voran und auch ein paar Gegner mehr stellen kein Problem dar. War gestern einen  halben Tag lang mit einem Mitra-Priester in Rücken  unterwegs und es war eine schöne Angelegenheit. Vom Schadensoutput gerade bei Gruppen langt der Mitra-Priester gut zu, sodass meine Aufgabe lediglich beim Binden der Mob-Gruppen lag.

 Besonders angenehmen ist die Fähigkeit Rast. Diese erhält man bereits relativ früh und ermöglicht ein schnelles regenerieren der Ausdauer und Gesundheitspunkte nach einem Kampf (Ähnlich wie die Brot- und Wasserbenutzung bei einem anderen Online-Games.. wobei hierfür keine Reagenzien oder ähnliches aufgebraucht wird).


----------



## Twinhelix (27. Mai 2008)

Der Wächter spielt sich sehr angenehm da er einen Menge einstecken kann und dafür verhälnismässig auch sehr gut austeilen kann. Ich spiele zur Zeit mit Einhand und Schild und wenn mal 3 Mobs auf gleicher Stufe gepullt werden ist das auch Solo machbar. Selbst ein Boss Mob drei Stufen über dem eigenen Level ist unter Einsatz von Def Haltung / Blocken, Gegenschlag und einem Schwächungszauber kein echtes Problem.

Den Vergleich mit dem anderen bekannten MMO würde ich nicht heranziehen wollen; dort spiele ich auch einen def Tank; aber der Tank in AoC spielt sich Aufgrund des genialen Kombo Kampsystems in AOC anders. In AOC hat man viel mehr Möglichkeiten direkt auf die Moves des Gegners zu reagieren was ich als erheblichen Vorteil ansehe.

cu 

Twin


----------



## lofrem (27. Mai 2008)

Moin, also meine Game kommt erst morgen oder übermorgen. ich nutze gerade ein bissl die Zeit um mich zu informieren was ich denn nun Zocke. Ich Schwanke zwischen Wächter und Eroberer. Ich kann zum Vergleich auch nur WoW ran nehmen. Dort habe ich seit release Warri gezockt und wenn ich ehrlich bin immer auch Tank. Als Def ist man ja leider gerade im PVP was WoW angeht Opfer. Lohnt sich ein Wächter zu spielen? Der Vorteil eines guten Tanks und ich glaube einer zumindest in WoW zu sein ist das man ganz Easy Gruppen bekommt,allerdings will ich auch Solo zocken können und nicht beim Mobs hauen einschlafen.


----------



## Raistus (27. Mai 2008)

Mein Wächter in AoC macht gefühlt erheblich mehr Schaden als mein Deftank in WoW. Mobs bashen macht sogar laune mit dem und im Zweifelsfall packst halt die Lanze aus und drischt damit derbe los. Wie ein Vorposter allerdings schon erwähnt hat geht das doch sehr zu lasten der Lebensenergie. 
Ein Wächter mit Schwert / Schild ist natürlich ein recht schwacher DDler (wie sollte es auch anders sein)


----------



## AngelusMortifer (28. Mai 2008)

KimiP schrieb:


> Trotzdem bleiben mir noch Fragen, die vielleicht ein anderer zu lösen weiß:
> 
> Ab und an erhalte ich einen Buff der meine Ausdauer kuriert... sowie einen 2ten der´meine Angriffskraft (dieser ist auch stackbar) erhöht. Mir ist aber nicht bewusst woher diese kommen! Sind das Rassenfähigkeiten?
> 
> Es gibt noch die Möglichkeit mit der X-Taste zu blocken. Dies funktioniert leider nicht immer. Hat jemand erfahren was dieses "aktive Blocken bewirkt"?



Also der "Zorn" buff darüber kann ich dir noch nichts sagen.
aber der buff der deine ausdauer erhöht ist ein bonus von den fatality moves die ab und zu auftauchen.

das aktive blocken is soweit ich bisher festgestellt habe folgendes:
du blockst nur noch aber dafür so ziemlich jeden Schlag aber jeder geblockte schlag kostet extra ausdauer.

und sonst kann ich nur sagen das ich vom Wächter begeistert bin, da er sich wunderbar spielen lässt und halt auch mal mehrere mobs aushält. natürlich töten andere klassen schneller aber dafür is man als wächter meistens auf der sicheren seite.


----------



## KimiP (30. Mai 2008)

AngelusMortifer schrieb:


> Also der "Zorn" buff darüber kann ich dir noch nichts sagen.
> aber der buff der deine ausdauer erhöht ist ein bonus von den fatality moves die ab und zu auftauchen.
> 
> das aktive blocken is soweit ich bisher festgestellt habe folgendes:
> ...




Danke fürs erklären, nun weiß ich bescheid.


----------



## TanzDerTeufel (30. Mai 2008)

Blutsauger schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit der Klasse gemacht ,
> ist diese auch gut Solo angenehm Spielbar oder kann man sich das wie nen defpala vorstellen?
> 
> 
> ...



Mal mein Erfahrungsbericht. 

Ich Spiele eine Wächterin mitlerweile lvl 34. Ich Spiele sie mit Schwert und Schild und momentan fast nur Solo durch das Questen. 

Sie Spielt sich recht leicht als Fels in der Brandung, man Pullt, gerne auch mal 4 Mobs, stemmt sich hinter sein Schild fest dagegen und besiegt den Optisch überlegen wirkenden Feind mit geübten drücken der Kombotasten. 
Mir Persönlich kommt es so vor als macht man als Wächter auch recht häufig einen Finishmove oder es liegt daran das man meist gegen eine Überzahl kämpft und es bei "einen von denen" schon klappen wird. ^^ (kann man das beeinflussen?)

Tanken durfte ich bisher nur in einer Maximal 4 Player besetzter Gruppe beim Questen. Das war wie wohl zu erwarten auch kein Problem, ich sehe einfach zu das ich möglichst alle Mobs Treffe. Aggro bekomm ich so oder so. Es gibt eine Provozierende Kampfhaltung, es gibt ein Nebenattribut womit man seine Provozierende Art noch weiter ausbauen kann und entsprechende Kombos. 
Also ausserhalb einer Instanz kann ich überall sehr gut Aggro halten wenn die Mitspieler mir eine Kombo Vorsprung geben. 

Vom ausgeteilten Schaden her kann ich nur sagen das er Ausreichend ist um entspannt voran zu kommen. Wichtig ist ja auch die Fingerfertigkeit mit den Kombos, wenn die sitzen und man weis was man tut, finde ich den Wächter bisher keineswegs benachteiligt. Andere machen sicher noch mehr Schaden aber dafür stecken wir viel mehr ein, viel viel mehr =) ach noch mehr eigentlich. 

Ich bin gespannt was da noch auf mich zukommt und spiele begeistert weiter. Bugs die die Klasse oder ne Fertigkeit betreffen sind "mir nicht aufgefallen". 

Spiele auf Asgard.
mfg Evildead


----------



## Kayatol (30. Mai 2008)

TanzDerTeufel schrieb:


> .....  auch recht häufig einen Finishmove oder es liegt daran das man meist gegen eine Überzahl kämpft und es bei "einen von denen" schon klappen wird. ^^ (kann man das beeinflussen?)



Die Fatalitys haben von vorn herein eine chance auf procc. Dazu kommt, das wenn du eine beliebige Kombo machst, die den Gegner tötet (wohlgemerkt nur auf einer Seite die KEIN Schild hat) du eine höhere Chance hast die Fatality auszulösen.

Bildlich gesprochen:
2 schilder links, eins rechts... => mitte mit ner kombo treffen und die Chance auf den Fatality erhöht sich


hoffe das hilft n bissl beim Mobs klatschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



~ Cosimo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kooriryu (25. Juni 2008)

Saerec schrieb:


> Polearm Guard:
> 
> Ist eine Art Dmg-lastiger Guard. Im Gegensatz zum S/S Guard streckt der Pole-Guard seine Feinde mit direkten Schaden nieder. Der Pole-Guard verfügt nebenbei noch über ein angenehmes Arsenal von Knockbacks und Stuns. Im Mob verhauen machte mir der Pole-Guard weniger Spaß, bei 3 Mobs gleichzeitig auf dem gleichen LvL geht schon mal gern die HP schnell flöten. Die Gegner liegen zwar schneller, man kriegt aber auch deutlich mehr Schaden reingedrückt. Von der Raserei-Haltung ist bisher abzuraten. Auffällig ist das der Pole-Guard sehr gut Trash-Mobs in der Instanz tanken kann, wohingegen er bei Bossen zuviel Schaden frißt.
> 
> ...





also dazu muss ich was sagen. mag zwar sein das mit  1 h und schild besser was auszuhalten is ... aber mit der polearm skillung macht man deutlisch viel mehr schaden als der andere baum. wie du schon sagtest bekommst ne ganze menge reingedrückt aber 5 mobs schaff ich dennoch mit leichtigkeit und das mit  lv 32 man darf dann halt keine raserei haltung reinhauen bei sovielen mobgegnern. gerade das Taumeln und der Blitzbogen sind geskillt einfach der ultimative mob-gruppen zerreißer.
Dennoch bleibt zu sagen das die skillung nur im leveln nutzen tragen wird und im pvp... hab gegen alle klassen jetz im pvp und gleichem level gekämpft und musste sagen .... bei den meisten war mit der polearm skillung schon nach 3 schlägen schluss. Vorallem gegen nahkampfklassen ist mit der Kombo "Deaktivieren" einiges zu machen da sie die ausdauer verringert vom Gegner.

Achso zu einzelnen mobs kann ich eigentlich nur sagen dass ein seitlicher kombo angriff reicht um ein gleichgelevelten mob zu besiegen ... kann das aber nur bis lv 32 sagen. weiter bin ich noch nit ^^


----------

